# Best EMS Knife



## frdude1000

Hey all.  Any good recommendations on a good utility/rescue knife?  Just looking for something that is reasonable in price to use on EMS standbys and while riding.


----------



## bigbaldguy

The one u have with you when you need it


----------



## medic417

:deadhorse:

Biggest thread about it among the dozens that exist:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3376&highlight=knife


----------



## bigbaldguy

http://www.amazon.com/Rescue-Knife-Scales-Cordura-Sheath/dp/B001DZR3F6

I dare you to show up to a standby with this on your hip :rofl:


----------



## traumaluv2011

I have never had a use for a knife on an EMS call...

but I'd recommend one of these:







It's big enough to get any job done. Especially if you need to cut your patient open to do surgery.


----------



## Handsome Robb

A scalpel. 

I've never run into a situation where I needed a knife, my shears work just fine.


----------



## medic417

Thats not a knife, this is a knife.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbOZL8sIpT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EMSLaw

Ahh, but remember, never go anywhere without a knife.


----------



## Handsome Robb

EMSLaw said:


> Ahh, but remember, never go anywhere without a knife.



Gibbs!!


----------



## FourLoko

Real answer:






Benchmade 915 Triage - http://www.benchmade.com/products/915


----------



## mycrofft

Merge:blink: threads please?


----------



## systemet

This:


----------



## cynikalkat

:rofl: seriously 



systemet said:


> This:


----------



## Steveb

This I'm never with out it.


----------



## mycrofft

Ask the nice lady in the Dubai airport, she got all of mine but one.


----------



## Tardis

Check out folding rescue knives from BDUK.com it's a good site for them.


----------



## yowzer

systemet said:


> This:



The spork might look nifty, but they lack something when it comes to reliability, especially around sources of heat:








Compared to a real knife like one of these Spydercos, they're no competition at all.


----------



## EMT91

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-hunting-survival-knife-90714.html

For those hard to handle situations.


----------



## systemet

yowzer said:


> Compared to a real knife like one of these Spydercos, they're no competition at all.



Far superior for eating cold to lukewarm soup, though.  Might be a draw with hot soup.


----------



## frdude1000

In the end, I bought the victorinox swiss army rescue tool while in Switzerland.  It is awesome!


----------



## Bullets

The most useful thing i carry

http://www.crkt.com/EatN-Tool---Spo...erPry-Tip-Metric-Wrenches-Carabiner-Clam-Only


----------



## stlukescj11

I just bought this one. Seems everything I need is on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Force-Baron-A...VE/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1334631196&sr=8-17


----------



## medicdan

stlukescj11 said:


> I just bought this one. Seems everything I need is on it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Force-Baron-A...VE/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1334631196&sr=8-17



How often do you expect to use a window punch?


----------



## Remeber343

emt.dan said:


> How often do you expect to use a window punch?



Every MVA. Patient still in the vehicle?  Punch the window. Why, you may ask? Because. That's what we do. The whole try before you pry... Nonsense. Just like cutters, we are gonna have to roll the roof, patients still inside.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Remeber343 said:


> Every MVA. Patient still in the vehicle?  Punch the window. Why, you may ask? Because. That's what we do. The whole try before you pry... Nonsense. Just like cutters, we are gonna have to roll the roof, patients still inside.



I'm hoping this is sarcasm or you trying to be funny...


----------



## Remeber343

But... Protocol says if the MOI is significant you have to c-spine and long board. How else could you possibly do that with out cutting off the doors and roll the roof.


----------



## exodus

Remeber343 said:


> But... Protocol says if the MOI is significant you have to c-spine and long board. How else could you possibly do that with out cutting off the doors and roll the roof.



By sliding the board under their butt, or onto the edge of the seat, rotating and sliding?...


----------



## Remeber343

I'm pretty sure you need to roll the roof and cut the seat backs...  Don't forget to pop the hood and cut power.


----------



## mycrofft

Cut the animal hide roof, use trained beavers or woodpeckers to sever roof pillars, and what's a window or a spineboard?

Here's your knife:


----------



## stlukescj11

emt.dan said:


> How often do you expect to use a window punch?



Hopefully never but it's there if I ever do need it.


----------



## mycrofft

Window punch=lanyard ring on my ArmeeSuisse officer's knife. Or a handy rock.


----------



## mycrofft

*Someone needs to list*

what people have actually done repeatedly with knives/multitools on the job.
I have quickly converted double-female O2 tubing to female-male adapters a few times, used it as an ersatz O2 cylinder stem valve wrench, opened envelopes. My partner once used his Buck folder to cut carpet fro around a trapped foot. Many many instances where I tightened a screw for someone or on our equipment, or used nail cutters to cut and strip wires. Also used can opener and spear blade to eat.

Patient care? I used my shears, which also act as pretty good can openers once sterilized.


----------



## Meursault

mycrofft said:


> what people have actually done repeatedly with knives/multitools on the job.
> .



I apparently bought my Leatherman solely to trim my nails and screw parts back on the truck (diamond plate, padding, grab bar, RAM mount, etc.). A lot of screws can work loose in 200k miles. Other tools:

Tiny scissors: Loose uniform threads and making fingertip and knuckle bandages for myself. I've had a piece of my left thumbnail replaced with Transpore for the past couple days.
Pliers: Oxygen wrench and tightening on D tank regulators.
Ruler markings: Reference for estimating wound sizes, though I'm not going to actually pull it out and hold it to a patient. 
Unnervingly sharp knife: Dinner! I've actually eaten a fruit cup with pliers, too, much to my partner's amusement.

This also seems like a good thread in which to mention the time I walked into the St. E's EMS workroom to find one of my co-workers trying to open a case door on the Toughbook by *stabbing it with a knife*. Then she yelled at me for approaching her when she was working with a knife. At least I saved the poor tablet.


----------



## Remeber343

I've use my knife to breach a lock... Just sayin.


----------



## m0nster986

I have used my knife to stir my coffee on more than one occasion.


----------



## trey0202

I have noticed a bunch of them carry SOGs. I have one my self with the tanto blade and the line cutter and it stays sharp.


----------



## Bullets

I also have moved to a blunt tipped knife, i use it to pop open the locks on buzzer doors. The doors that have a catch can be tripped with a knife


----------



## mycrofft

Used my original "Armee Suisse" officer's knife to jimmy open a door with smoke coming out from under it...outside SAC headquarters. They were nonplussed as it took a special registered cylindrical key, but an unwarded inward-opening live bolt knob lock! Rest easy, America...


----------



## thetincan

I was looking at this for when i get a job has a glass  breaker and a sear belt cutter. flick open blade fast as a switch blade but legal

http://www.rescuetees.com/Tac_Force_Comfort_Grip_Assisted_Rescue_Knife_EMT_p/yc611emo.

go to rescue knifes and kits an you will find plenty of them


----------



## MiddleEastMedic101

I never leave home without a knife. 

Don't invest in something that you would mind losing. I'm never spending more than $50 on a blade. You never know if you'll forget it in the heat of the moment, lose it, or worst case scenario, have one of your patient snatch it when you're not looking. 

Often, pantie ...ahem... penny cutters work well.


----------



## stormchasemedic340

Benchmade 5000SBK PRESIDIO Auto Axis
Benchmade 7 hook black


----------



## EMT John

The same one your $300 rescue untility super knife does that my $35 Gerber does. Mine just doesn't break after first use.


----------



## Devil doc

Gerber and a belt cuter


----------



## CodeBru1984

I currently carry the Smith & Wesson Border Guard Rescue knife. It's a semi-serrated tanto blade and features a seatbelt cutter and window punch. I picked it up for 14.99 at Big 5 Sporting Goods.


----------

